# eisentraut



## kccomet (Sep 29, 2021)

local find, bought from the original owner.. quite a bit newer than the bikes I fool with, but master craftsman. came with an extra set of aero wheels. the delta brakes look really cool with the monostay


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice score Jim !


----------



## juvela (Sep 30, 2021)

-----

thanks so much for sharing this wonderful piece!   😃

one trait of Albert's products is that while steerers are BSC shells are Italian

holds true for both Eisentraut and Limited badged frames/cycles

they do not normally exhibit tubing transfers as he is so far into tubing models/specifications/applications/performance that frames are nearly always a combination of tubes


-----


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 13, 2021)

Beautiful machine.
I agree about those delta brakes in combination with that seat stay design, stunning!
You have to fit those aero wheels and take it for a spin, it'll no doubt ride beautifully.


----------

